# fowl dogs 1



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

in the force-breaking session, I noticed whenever the dog slouched on a sit, or leaned against him, he'd command "sit" an the dog would start vocalizing like she did when being ear pinched. Does he ear pinch to add pressure for propper sitting during forcebreaking as well? he may have said something, and didn't catch it, or maybe i'm going crazy.

is this a step that will be needed in forceing? I just started, but I just say, sit, and move him to propper sit position.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

No Rick wasn't ear pinching when she was sitting crocked. When she was sitting crokked he was lifting up the skin on her haunches to make her sit straight and she was a little vocal I think Snickers was a pretty sesitive dog, I FF a friends puppy out of Snickers this past winter and she acted the same way.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

got it, I didn't know if I wasn't seeing things right... she sure looked like a dog you'd keep out of any burrs though!!


----------

